# Tax form 720



## ezza (Apr 13, 2009)

Has anyone had a go at the asset deceleration form yet? I have managed to obtain the digital signature but the form looks rather daunting. The button to change to English doesn't do anything.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

ezza said:


> Has anyone had a go at the asset deceleration form yet? I have managed to obtain the digital signature but the form looks rather daunting. The button to change to English doesn't do anything.


We chose to use our gestor at a cost of just 30 euros for 4 submissions (2 asset classes each).


By-the-way, it's NOT a tax form! There is no tax yet.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I have been advised not to even think about doing it ourselves, but to find a Gestor who is confident to complete the form. We are at the moment collating our assets and we shall probably take the ferry to Tenerife and see a gestor there.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

My understanding is that the individual cannot submit this directly to Hacienda, even with a firma digital. It must be submitted by an approved gestor with a licenced link to Hacienda systems or by a local delegación de Hacienda.

I too am employing the services of a gestor to assess my personal situation and to submit the form, something I planned to do anyway for my Declaración for 2012 given that my situation is more complicated than previously (I had always done my declaraciones myself previously).


----------



## ezza (Apr 13, 2009)

Done it, it wasn't too bad!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Overandout said:


> My understanding is that the individual cannot submit this directly to Hacienda, even with a firma digital. It must be submitted by an approved gestor with a licenced link to Hacienda systems or by a local delegación de Hacienda.
> 
> I too am employing the services of a gestor to assess my personal situation and to submit the form, something I planned to do anyway for my Declaración for 2012 given that my situation is more complicated than previously (I had always done my declaraciones myself previously).


I don't believe this is true - I know of people who have submitted their own forms.


----------



## Kalekas (Mar 18, 2013)

*Modelo 720*



Overandout said:


> My understanding is that the individual cannot submit this directly to Hacienda, even with a firma digital. It must be submitted by an approved gestor with a licenced link to Hacienda systems or by a local delegación de Hacienda.
> 
> I too am employing the services of a gestor to assess my personal situation and to submit the form, something I planned to do anyway for my Declaración for 2012 given that my situation is more complicated than previously (I had always done my declaraciones myself previously).


Not true (that it must be submitted by a gestor). Wifie and I have just submitted our 720s.

However we had to get the digital signature first - which involved a simple trip to the Agencia Tributaria with our nine-digit code - and it did help using Google Chrome which has a 'Translate' add-in.

That said, Google Chrome (or Internet Explorer 10) don't seem able to handle the submission so we put the electronic keys on Wifie's machine (running IE 9) and all went smoothly.

Regards


----------

